# Hormel Chille in a can.



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Has any body had Hormels Chile that comes in a can with a pull tab. I have several in my BOB because they lat 2-3 years and their good. Plus you could cook them over a fir in the can if you wanted. I have it almost every day at my dads house. Just microwave and add chesse.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Nope, never had it. I am pretty particular about my chili, because mine is pretty damned tastey! 

I do keep a good supply of all the cans of tomato sauce and beans that I base mine from, however. My concern with the pre-made stuff like that is the sodium level and fat content.

But you make a good point: it is nice to have a few options that you can just heat and eat.


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a couple of cases of it. apparently though, the pull tab stuff has a shorter shelf life than regular cans. However, we got through a lot of it, we like it...pretty middle of the road for chili.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I think that, Dinty Moore Beef Stew, and other pre-cooked canned 'food' (Chef Boyardee) is a great *introductory* prep to show people that you're trying to convince to start prepping that it isn't that hard to have a 3-day BoB; because they can be eaten right out of the can or reheated. My only concern for the canned food as opposed to boxed is its weight. I'm also a big fan of the 3600 kcal Datrex food bars ($6-$8) because they are broken down into 200 kcal 'servings'.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

lexsurivor said:


> Has any body had Hormels Chile that comes in a can with a pull tab. I have several in my BOB because they lat 2-3 years and their good. Plus you could cook them over a fir in the can if you wanted. I have it almost every day at my dads house. Just microwave and add chesse.


Sounds like a plan,Vienna sausages will keep 4-5 years,so will sardines.
you might want to walk upwind after I eat though.LOL


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I love the Hormel Chili Turkey with no beans! We use it on our hotdogs with cheese sauce! My 9 yo just scarfs it down too!!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

lexsurivor said:


> Has any body had Hormels Chile that comes in a can with a pull tab. I have several in my BOB because they lat 2-3 years and their good. Plus you could cook them over a fir in the can if you wanted. I have it almost every day at my dads house. Just microwave and add chesse.


One of my favorites! I love the spicey ones too.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

just bought Chef Boyardee 15oz pull top cans variety pack for $0.50/can! :2thumb:

hello, Chef, goodbye, Ulysses S. Grant :lolsmash:


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I don’t have the Hormel Chili but I do have a few weeks of right from the can meals. Does tuna count here? 3 weeks @ 3/day is 63 cans… I’d guess that is close, around 60 – 70 cans. I keep them in boxes labeled by year. The 2011 boxes were mixed into regular meals starting in March, by expiration date. As I restock I just look at the expiration year and add them to the appropriate box. Mostly I have soups, could add fresh veggies if in season to stretch to 2 or 3 meals. I also have cans of baked beans, stew and the like. I can stretch by adding my own beans or vegetables and use the canned goods as more of a stock. I bought and stored them for ‘instant meals’ for times when time was of the essence. For regular use I don’t add anything just use them as a quick meal with a forage in the garden as the side dish.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

PamsPride said:


> I love the Hormel Chili Turkey with no beans! We use it on our hotdogs with cheese sauce! My 9 yo just scarfs it down too!!


Me too! We make chili cheese dogs, frito pie, or just put it on top of a baked potato. Great camping food!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I always have a few in the pantry, down here it's Wolf that gets the most shelf space.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Dean said:


> I always have a few in the pantry, down here it's Wolf that gets the most shelf space.


ROFL I was wondering when one of the Texas folk was going to mention this! And "chili isn't supposed to have beans in it & it's NEVER supposed to be served over spaghetti!"

I was born & raised in Ohio, moved to Texas & married a native Texan. We have had the chili discussion more than once.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm from MI and can not stand Ohio chili! that is just perverted bbq sauce over pasta! Blechy...(just kidding but really should not be called chili! but it is good on a hot dog. lol:kiss
But don't care for pure Texas chili either...
I am a mix and match type cook and I make a damn fine "Michigan black bean buffalo chili".. I like beans and tomato and mushrooms and celery and onion in my buffalo or venison chili. Sure it is not any of the "pure" chilis but most folks don't turn down a second bowl...
But then I do take Mexican dried chilis- Ancho and guajillos and a few of the little dried red ones [ De Arbol maybe?](just can not remember their names and forgive the spelling on the others) I toast them and grind my own chili powder with all kinds of secret spices... Once you buy and try the chilis from the Mercado and grind your own you just can't go back to store bought powders.. Sure it does cost about 10 bucks for all three but it makes more chili powder than those little $3 jars in the store. Plus a small can of of chipoltle chili's with the adobo sauce and a bit of fine powdered masa at the very end and you got a mouth watering to die for chili... 
OH I almost forgot the best part.... a bottle of Negra Modelo beer and a couple chunks of unsweetened baking chocolate. Adds that something that people like but can not place.
Serve it with that white, almost squeaky, Mexican cheese that crumbles(caso fresco?) and cubes of avocado and slices of pickled jalpenos and tortilla chips for dipping and fresh raw onion. Heaven in a bowl... I might have to put the recipe here someday..


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Ah yes, put them on top of a plate of french fries and add a little cheese or use Frito's instead of french fries, very healthy meal...and did I mention good?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Emerald said:


> I'm from MI and can not stand Ohio chili! that is just perverted bbq sauce over pasta! Blechy..


HAHAHAHA!!! I was stuck in Northwest Ohio for three years.... Never did see what people liked about their chili. To each, their own. ... But I am with you: *BLECCCH!*:ignore:


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

We can't eat Hormel chili here - they use soy TVP to supplement their beef (check the label), and dd is allergic to soy. We get Stagg chili from Sam's because it's all beef, no TVP.

That's, of course, for quick meals. Otherwise, I make my own, which is similar to Emerald's, by her description. Chipotle in adobo sauce gives it a nice zing.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

Nope, that's one of my can't eat it because it could kill me foods.



lexsurivor said:


> Has any body had Hormels Chile that comes in a can with a pull tab. I have several in my BOB because they lat 2-3 years and their good. Plus you could cook them over a fir in the can if you wanted. I have it almost every day at my dads house. Just microwave and add chesse.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

lexsurivor said:


> Has any body had Hormels Chile that comes in a can with a pull tab. I have several in my BOB because they lat 2-3 years and their good. Plus you could cook them over a fir in the can if you wanted. I have it almost every day at my dads house. Just microwave and add chesse.


I don't have any. We do have 52 cans of Bush's Chili Beans in mild sauce, 52 cans of Great Value Tomato Sauce, and enough 12 ounce cans of canned chicken to have chili every week for a year.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Dixie said:


> Ah yes, put them on top of a plate of french fries and add a little cheese or use Frito's instead of french fries, very healthy meal...and did I mention good?


Mmmmm, oh yes, oh yeah, my favorite ways to eat it too!

I've never met a chili I didn't like whether it's Hormel, store brand, home made, Texan, Ohion, Michiganian, whatever! YUMMMM!

Regarding pull-tab cans, I think they're exellent for short term storage in packs and kits. Obviously they should be rotated out regularly but the nice thing about that is you're sure you like the foods and you know how it can be eaten ("is it good cold out of the can?").


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

tsrwivey said:


> ROFL I was wondering when one of the Texas folk was going to mention this! And "chili isn't supposed to have beans in it & it's NEVER supposed to be served over spaghetti!"
> 
> I was born & raised in Ohio, moved to Texas & married a native Texan. We have had the chili discussion more than once.


It's not I'm not sure why they sell it that way down here.

Chili spaghetti sounds good though.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Ezmerelda said:


> We can't eat Hormel chili here - they use soy TVP to supplement their beef (check the label), and dd is allergic to soy. We get Stagg chili from Sam's because it's all beef, no TVP.
> 
> That's, of course, for quick meals. Otherwise, I make my own, which is similar to Emerald's, by her description. Chipotle in adobo sauce gives it a nice zing.


I am doing my best to stay away anything soy, another common GMO.


----------

